# LensTip Review: Tamron 35 mm f/1.8 Di VC USD



## ahsanford (Oct 16, 2015)

And now the Tamron 35mm prime:
http://www.lenstip.com/455.4-Lens_review-Tamron_SP_35_mm_f_1.8_Di_VC_USD_Image_resolution.html

(again, on a 24 MP Nikon D3X)

Before I read this, I contended we as Canon folks didn't need this lens so badly. Whereas the 50-ish mm lens category is missing a smaller / sharper-but-not-Otus/Art-sharp winner with IS, we already have that at the 35mm length with the Canon 35mm F/2 IS USM.

And these results do not change my mind terribly much. The Tamron is a hair faster and it is sharper in the corners wide open than the Canon, but I don't think it trumps the Canon to the point that I'd give up the first party AF speed/reliability/consistency of the Canon for it.

But there is more to a lens than resolution and AF. I'm curious see everyone's take on this: is this an alternative to the Canon?

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 16, 2015)

It's another of those lenses, like the Sigma 24-105, where the independent lens manufacturers try to compete with camera's own lenses head on. In the case of the UK this Tamron is significantly more expensive than the Canon 35/2 IS, which is a lens that has gotten itself a stellar reputation. 

So I don't get it either. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people would go for Canon lenses unless the third party ones were either obviously much better, much cheaper, or a combination of both. 

I really don't know what edge Tamron think they've got to make this work, but I'm sure they know more than I do.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 16, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> It's another of those lenses, like the Sigma 24-105, where the independent lens manufacturers try to compete with camera's own lenses head on. In the case of the UK this Tamron is significantly more expensive than the Canon 35/2 IS, which is a lens that has gotten itself a stellar reputation.
> 
> So I don't get it either. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people would go for Canon lenses unless the third party ones were either obviously much better, much cheaper, or a combination of both.
> 
> I really don't know what edge Tamron think they've got to make this work, but I'm sure they know more than I do.



The more I think about it, these lenses may be aimed more at Nikon and Sony than Canon. Canon made the three 'IS refresh' primes and Nikon and Sony instead opted for faster mid-level-price primes _without_ IS. 

Perhaps Tamron is trying to fill the 'IS refresh' void for those other mounts.

- A


----------

